
Ask HN: What are some tools that allow creation of surveys? - coned88
I do CBT based therapy and have some questions I like to ask myself when I am having an anxiety attack. I&#x27;d like to accumulate the answers and be able to edit them if needed.<p>Anybody know of something like that?
======
turtle4
Search for Quirk CBT. I think the core is open source and they have supporting
apps for the various phone platforms. It isn't a general survey tool, but
specifically tailored for CBT from what I understand.

I've not used it, so I can't endorse it one way or the other, but the author
was interviewed on a podcast I listen to [1] and it seems like exactly what
you are asking for. He went through a situation similar to what you are
describing and created the project when he couldn't find software like what
you are looking for.

Good luck.

[1] Changelog, Ep #345.

